# Kohler Kitchen Faucet



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey everyone. Came across a Kohler Caralais pull-out spout faucet that wasn't leaking but the lever handle is too heavy and shuts itself off just by the weight of the handle. No biggy, I reckons, this thing needs a new cartridge. There's a Kohler dealer here but they stock NOTHING and know NOTHING about repair parts! Happy to sell a new faucet, tho. :001_huh:

Now I don't do a great deal of work with the Kohler line of faucets but I pulled the cartridge anyway and lo and behold it looks almost exactly like a Price Phister cartridge! Are the Kohler faucets made by B&D? I'm wondering if I shouldn't just try to match up Fisher Price cartridge.

Anyone have any experience with these two particular lines? Are the cartridges interchangeable? Just looking at the cartridge makes me go, "OMG, that's a Phister!"

Anyone?


----------



## dankman (Nov 19, 2009)

I don't think it will work.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

dankman said:


> I don't think it will work.


Naysayer!



You're prolly right but hey! :shrug:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

No it won't work . Price Pfister was (is) the cheaper line of Delta .


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

There was a Moen kitchen faucet a few years back that did the same thing. Handle too heavy. I ran hot water for about 5 min to loosen up some of the grease which helped a little, and told th HO if it doesn't get better over time lemme know and I'll replace it.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Cal said:


> No it won't work . Price Pfister was (is) the cheaper line of Delta .


WTF are you talking about. :laughing: I think you meant to say peerless is the cheaper line of delta.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Thats the exact reason why I don't care much for Kohler...:whistling2:
Every time they make a new product they reinvent the wheel making all new parts for it.
Everything is proprietary and there are so many parts that a distributor would go broke trying to stock only one or two of each...
Then Kohler has this minimum order quantity for their distributors so if you ordered through them you'd have to wait until they have enough for an order.
Most will help you get the part number and tell you to buy it from Kohler On-Line because you'll get it faster.
Then you order it On-Line from Kohler and it's Out Of Stock, Back Ordered, Estimated Delivery 3-Weeks.
Damn they can't even stock it themselves!:laughing:

Now the good part...

I call the customer to tell them the news...

That proprietary fill valve/flush valve for their only toilet in the house won't be in for a month because it's back ordered 3-weeks and they only offer "Free" shipping with no option for next day even if I pay extra and the proprietary part is only $462.20 my cost! :laughing:

I can install a nice brand new Toto Drake II for a lot less money and you'll have a toilet that flushes better than that Rube Goldberg POS that you have now...












Cal said:


> No it won't work . Price Pfister was (is) the cheaper line of Delta .


Ummm Maybe you are thinking Peerless? :yes:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

When I think of Kohler...

Rube Goldberg always comes to mind...:laughing:


----------



## jc60618 (Jan 24, 2010)

I have installed Gerber single handle tub/ shower valves that did the same thing. You would turn the water on and the weight of the handle would close it.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

On the subject of faucets, has it sunk in on everyone yet that PP, Delta, and Moen are now producing only California compliant low lead models on virtually all their kitchen and lav faucets? Do you love the long plastic supply lines?

American Standard and Globe Union ( maker of Pegasus, Glacier Bay, Gerber, etc) both seem to have chosen to use the low lead brass and continue to use "conventional" design ( some kind of 1/2" male shank).


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

what is b&d?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Is that your X-Girlfriend biting the dust?


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> WTF are you talking about. :laughing: I think you meant to say peerless is the cheaper line of delta.


yep,,, that's true ,, i did mean peerless . oops


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

younger-plumber said:


> what is b&d?


Black & Decker


----------

